# GUYS! Tall or Short girls



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

not necessarily which one you'd date/marry but which of the two are you more "attracted" to?

just wondering :yes


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

There are also average height girls.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

komorikun said:


> This poll would have been better if the choices were by the inch.


^


----------



## Ryude (Jul 16, 2013)

For me, since I'm short for a man, I prefer women between 4'11" and 5'5".


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't have a height limit. LOL

I don't care as long as she doesn't tower over me. :um

I'm 6 foot so anything under that. But I don't want a dwarf either. So, I'd say anywhere between 5' to 6' would be great. :yes


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

Shorter. I'm 5'10 and I prefer my girls in between the 5'3 - 5'6 range.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Tall, definitely.. I always feel awkward around short people, period.. :|


----------



## Josefz27 (Oct 26, 2012)

5'5 and I find taller girls more attractive.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I have no preference.


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

Bonjour Tristesse said:


> There are also average height girls.


Also, some of us don't care and are attracted to all, we just wish a bias didn't exist for US. The poll should have been:

- Tall
- Average
- Short
- Any
- None


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

There needs to be an option for those of us who couldn't care less either way :stu


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

Made this poll to see which guys were *ATTRACTED* to not a preference (big difference). Obviously there are ppl that dont care about height.

Lets break it down shall we: if a woman happened to seduce you OR caught your eye from across that crowded party, would that be a tall or short person?

And for those who still say they cant decide or "it doesnt matter" say you meet two girls at a club (hypothetical) and both want to sleep with you, would you *WANT* to sleep with the short girl or the tall one?


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

saltyleaf said:


> And for those who still say they cant decide or "it doesnt matter" say you meet two girls at a club (hypothetical) and both want to sleep with you, would you *WANT* to sleep with the short girl or the tall one?


I still say: :stu

Honestly, I don't think it's ever occurred to me that height could be either attractive or unattractive* in a girl.

(*except in the most _extreme_ cases)

Do you mind if I ask, are you worried/self conscious about your height?

(oh and the honest answer to your question is both :b)


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

I am 1,72 metres (around 5 feet 7,7 inches). I love my height, not tall or short 

Ideally i would like the girl to have a very similar height to myself. I don't mind if she is a bit taller when wearing high heels. Just not_ that_ taller


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm more attracted to girls that are a little shorter. Also black hair, pale skin, and tattoos.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> There needs to be an option for those of us who couldn't care less either way :stu


:yes


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

FoundAndLost said:


> Also black hair, pale skin,


 Bingo! :yes


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Bingo! :yes


Too bad they can only be admired from a distance.

edit: I also forgot to add green eyes in addition to the black hair and pale skin. I go nuts over that look.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

FoundAndLost said:


> Too bad they can only be admired from a distance.


  You've lost me..


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> You've lost me..


They're unobtainable.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

FoundAndLost said:


> They're unobtainable.


 Oh! :lol Not necessarily.. I knew a girl of that description who seemed to like me but she moved.. She didn't really look after herself very well though.. :|


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Oh! :lol Not necessarily.. I knew a girl of that description who seemed to like me but she moved.. She didn't really look after herself very well though.. :|


Thats sucks.

That wouldn't matter to me. Dark depressed girls are my favorite.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

FoundAndLost said:


> Thats sucks.
> 
> That wouldn't matter to me. Dark depressed girls are my favorite.


 I meant physically not mentally :lol


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm intimidated by girls who are taller then me.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

Tall.

But not taller than me.

Therefore, short.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

cooperativeCreature said:


> Tall.
> 
> But not taller than me.
> 
> Therefore, short.


:teeth


----------



## AnxiousBlackMan (Jul 20, 2013)

To be honest i do not care about height despite how intimidating it is or how petite it is.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

These polls would be more useful if it were asking about heights relative to us.


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

Legs


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

cooperativeCreature said:


> These polls would be more useful if it were asking about heights relative to us.


Make your own poll then.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

peril said:


> Make your own poll then.


no u


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

saltyleaf said:


> Made this poll to see which guys were *ATTRACTED* to not a preference (big difference). Obviously there are ppl that dont care about height.
> 
> Lets break it down shall we: if a woman happened to seduce you OR caught your eye from across that crowded party, would that be a tall or short person?
> 
> And for those who still say they cant decide or "it doesnt matter" say you meet two girls at a club (hypothetical) and both want to sleep with you, would you *WANT* to sleep with the short girl or the tall one?


If it's a hypothetical question then the correct answer would be threesome 

I'm more sexually attracted to shorter girls but I don't like to have sex with girls 5'2 and under.


----------



## GTX8350 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hmm.. what is tall? I'm 187cm and the perfect height would be 177cm i think. But rather shorter than taller.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

I'm 183cm, so usually the most attractive heights for me are 163-173. Shorter or taller makes a noticeable diffrence.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

my height or shorter would be fine.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

I like most heights on girls.... I guess anywhere inbetween 5'2 and 6'2


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's probably the thing I care about the least. Though it would be a little daunting to have one towering above me.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I'd vote for a don't care option if there was one 

I'm attracted to both.


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

Where's the "none" option? Am I being discriminated against?


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Not too fussed, though preferably shorter than me (184cm).
If I had to pick i'd say shorter.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Short


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

not sure. although it would be weird somehow if she was taller than me. i can't be that picky i suppose.


----------



## JeezusKreistSooperstarr (Jul 22, 2013)

I can't explain it, but short girls are just hot.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

5' 5" or better.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I like either really short or really tall.


----------



## nitro eh (Jul 18, 2011)

Tall definitely. 5'10 or 5'11 is nice.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

I couldn't care less. Both short and tall women have their own appeal. Tall ones would be easier to kiss, though. But meeting one that is compatible and loyal is what I look at first, not length.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Short it's just more attractive :stu


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I did fall for a petite woman once. So..


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

I picked short. But only because I'm shorter myself and it's awkward if the girl is taller than me.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Probably short. 

Shorter = smaller = cuter

Although it doesn't matter much, tall girls are cool too.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Size don't matter.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

short girls are so cute and tall girls i just want to climb!!!


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I prefer really short girls but average height is fine too


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't discriminate too much but I kind of prefer them taller. I was checking one out in the grocery store once and didn't notice until I got close to her that she was taller than me. That would make her at least 6'. I still thought she was hot.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

It's really difficult to answer this question. I don't mind really short girls, but I'd like them to be closer to my height. However, if the girl is like 6'1", that's way too big for me and I'd feel like a midget. The perfect girl for me would be somewhere in between 5'6" and 5'9", which I think would probably fall in the average category. However, since there isn't one, I chose "tall", because I think a girl that is 5'6" isn't considered short anymore.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I'm 5'3" / 161cm. so I'm interested in the outcome of this poll.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> I'm 5'3" / 161cm. so I'm interested in the outcome of this poll.


I think you're doing pretty good according to this poll


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

MiMiK said:


> short girls are so cute and tall girls i just want to climb!!!


I agree. They're both uniquely attractive in their own ways.

I saw a really short waitress the other night who I found incredibly attractive...

...that's not much of a story, really :blank


----------



## Fooza (Sep 4, 2013)

short, 

but how short is short and how tall is tall in this poll? Needed to be more specific lol I'd say the average height of women, which is I think around 5'3 or 5'4.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Ahh, why is there no "average height" option?
Though, I'd probably have to cast my vote to short, since even average girls are fairly short compared to me. Tall girls can be very attractive as well, but shorter girls often have curvier figures and it's better for a guy to be noticeably taller than the girl he's dating, just like girls like it when the guy is taller.


----------



## MkMiku (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm pretty short myself, but there are very few girls I've seen who are taller than me.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

5'6" and wouldn't consider myself short or tall really...


----------



## zstandig (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm short so I'd rather be with a tall woman, either my height or higher.


----------



## lostboy289 (Aug 29, 2013)

While im inclined towards tall girls, it really isn't too much of a factor in attraction.
However I do prefer to date (or even just hang out with) average/taller women for more practical reasons. Being 6'1", whenever I walk side by side with a short girl I constantly have to stop every couple of steps to let the girl catch up.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Is 5' 3.5" considered short?

It's only half an inch below the average.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Short girls = cute

Tall girls = hot

Enough said.


----------



## Aalim (Sep 19, 2013)

Short girl is sexier and more feminine.


----------



## hdth (Jun 12, 2013)

I prefer short girls. I have no idea why models are always tall


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm a macrophile. So I naturally prefer tall girls. The taller the better. It's quite intimidating but that's part of it. Everything from 185cm up is perfect. Shhit, 4m to 15m would be a dream but that will forever remain a weird fantasy...


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Above 5 foot I guess


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Moasim said:


> I'm a macrophile. So I naturally prefer tall girls. The taller the better. It's quite intimidating but that's part of it. Everything from 185cm up is perfect. Shhit, 4m to 15m would be a dream but that will forever remain a weird fantasy...


4 meters tall?




























Perfect height for motorboating. :b


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

Shorter usually but not really a big deal.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Tall


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Suicide Girls


Yes! I like hipster girls too. But ones with pale skin, dyed hair, and a few tats are so damn sexy. My current crush is one of those types.


----------



## JitteryJack (Sep 7, 2013)

arnie said:


>


Death by Snu-Snu is more than welcome! 

I'm 6'2" and prefer shorter girls, plenty of choice from up here.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Short girls but not too short... alittle bit shorter than me! I dont mind tall girls its just awkward for me.


----------

